

Selenium: web app tester. Record/playback tests in Firefox, dumps Python code. - benhoyt
http://seleniumhq.org/

======
rbanffy
Currently, I have been driving Selenium through Pyccuracy (pyccuracy.org). We
have been conducting a couple of proof-of-concept projects and we are very
happy with it, specially when non-experts can write the tests.

Writing the tests in English is great.

------
benhoyt
The Selenium plugin/system looks really nice. I just about wrote my own (the
Python part, anyway), but then found this. :-)

